# Pins/Connectors from the 70's-80's



## joubjonn (Feb 26, 2014)

so i got a bunch of the connectors and pins from the 70's (according to the original packages) for free, see pic below. some were in original packages and some were clearly re-packaged. anyway, they all look they have some really nice plating on them. i ran about 35 grams in my sulfuric cell in one shot and it took a good 3-4 minutes for the amps to go down to zero. never saw that before, all the stuff i have ran through that cell took just seconds for the amps to go down to zero, including some gold plate jewelry. anyone have any experience with these types before? any estimations on yield? i only ask because i have ALOT of work ahead of me to get all those things stripped from the connectors. some of them pull right out but some i have to take a hammer to them. and i don't plan on cleaning out the cell until i run all these in it.

thanks!


----------



## etack (Feb 26, 2014)

Well what you need is a set of calipers and a calculator.

Find the In^2 for the plating and put it in a surface area calculator and you will know.

The plating will be 30 micro inches thick.

Sam has a great one.
http://goldnscrap.com/index.php/calculators/72-gold-plating-calculator

if I would guess I would say $0.60-$0.80 each for the bigger ones.

Eric


----------



## kurtak (Feb 27, 2014)

I picked up a 35 gallon barrel of pins like the ones in the black housing last year & if I remember right when I ran a 10 lb batch striped clean from the plastic (which wasn't all of them) I got somewhere around a 26 - 28 gram bar

Kurt


----------



## joubjonn (Feb 27, 2014)

nice! I don't have that much and those do have some nice plating. some of the others have a nicer plating, like what you find on IC's with gold legs. how did you remove the plastic? iv been using a hammer and it's a pain. they are brittle but it take a while. the green and blue plastic ones break up real easy. I was thinking about just running them as is in the cell but don't know if that's a good idea or not, I know sulfuric will melt some plastics.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 27, 2014)

Thickness in inches x 10.17 x gold spot price = $ per square inch of plating

For 30 micro": 
.000030 x 10.17 x 1330 = $.405 per square inch


----------



## joubjonn (Feb 27, 2014)

I have searched the forum and have found a few little snips here and there about placing plastic connectors in sulfuric but nothing really of any experience doing so. have any of you tried that? I really don't want to make a mess of my solution doing so. these connectors and brittle plastic they break apart with force. I found a nice piece of flexible copper that should work to hang these on in the cell. just trying to save myself hours of hammer time, I already busted one of my fingers up. thought about a ball mill but don't really have enough material to do that with. 

thanks for the help on the surface calcs also, I thought maybe in the 70's they might of used more then 30 microns on those parts.


----------



## Emmjae (Feb 27, 2014)

You don't have to hammer them. Just use a medium to large straight screwdriver. Place the tip in the slot at one end and give a little twist. Then just work it down to the other end. You'll find they pop right apart. I've have done quite a few of these style of connectors.
Personally, I wouldn't try to do the whole connector in the sulfuric acid cell. Placing a strip of copper in the slots sounds easy....however, the pins won't deplate where the copper is in contact and you'll miss quite a bit of the gold that's embedded in the plastic.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2014)

Emmjae said:


> Just use a medium to large straight screwdriver. Place the tip in the slot at one end and give a little twist. .



This doesn't work on these - they are not like the slot pins you find in most consumer computer mother boards - using the screwdriver method will only brake away the side wall of the slot - it wont brake the plastic away at the base to relieve the pins from the base

The plastic is a bake lite type plastic so it is more brittle & harder then the more common slots from mother boards 

I would incinerate - same as chips

Hammer (or milling) is the only other option

Kurt


----------



## joubjonn (Feb 28, 2014)

the screwdriver method did work on some but not on others. did exactly what you said it would. break away half but that's it and the pins still stayed in. I'm going to bake them. I think I have a good way to do it and limit the smoke. it worked on IC's. 

thanks for the help. from what iv broken down so far I should get about 3 pounds of pins, and a pounds of partial plate, all will go in the cell. I have a pound already from the ones I could break down easy. some look like they have really nice plating. I also got a nice big bag of old used microwave misc parts for $8, lots of gold plate and silver. I think I'm going to post pictures because I don't know what half the stuff is and it's old so google isn't helping.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2014)

As a general rule the duller the plating looks the better the quality of plating so if it's bright and shiny it's usually low grade, you look at modern consumer electronics and you will see what I mean.


----------



## joubjonn (Feb 28, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean, like the plating on old EPROM legs and certain IC's, when I see plate like that I know it's good. kind of dull golden color. not real shiny.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2014)

nickvc said:


> As a general rule the duller the plating looks the better the quality of plating so if it's bright and shiny it's usually low grade, you look at modern consumer electronics and you will see what I mean.



Ahh but you and I constantly disagree on this one mate :lol: 

You've seen some of the plating I get on the server grade kit, and it doesn't always follow that rule.

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks, i found an answer to my post http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=20044&p=204605#p204605


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 1, 2014)

incinerating those didn't work so good. I think they are just to big and I'm not setup for forced air. I'm really thinking about just running them in the cell as is. I'll loose a little bit but not much more then 10% with the rinse


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

not sure what your location is ...... i live in a cold area

what i did was:

leave the black connectors outdoors over night

next morning smash them with a hammer

sweep all plastic & pins into a 5 gallon bucket, add one kg table salt & fill bucket 1/2 full of water (mix well)

all plastic will float to the top, remove with strainer or slotted spoon

empty water for later use

remove connectors & let dry

process with your favorite way


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 2, 2014)

necromancer said:


> not sure what your location is ...... i live in a cold area
> 
> what i did was:
> 
> ...



It's little tips and tricks like this that makes you wonder what other things are missed by not fully reading all the posts on this forum. THANKS!!!


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 2, 2014)

I live in Houston, TX. but I could use a freezer. so your saying that by placing cold connectors after a hammer smash in very salty warm water will release the pins out? I'm going to try this. that's some super salty water.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> I live in Houston, TX. but I could use a freezer. so your saying that by placing cold connectors after a hammer smash in very salty warm water will release the pins out? I'm going to try this. that's some super salty water.




what i am saying is:

by using the highly salinated water (warm or cold) that all plastic will float to the top saving you from picking out little bits of plastic from your connector pins

do not smash the whole connectors in the salinated water, it wakes you all wet :lol: 
_______________________________________________________________________________

leave the black connectors outdoors over night (or in the freezer)

next morning smash them with a hammer (outdoors in the cold or remove from the freezer 1 or 2 at a time) so they (all) do not warm up

sweep up all plastic & pins into a 5 gallon bucket, add one kg table salt & fill bucket 1/2 full of water (mix well) do not worry about dirt from the ground, it will float too

all plastic and other contaminants will float to the top, remove with strainer or slotted spoon
if your connectors are non-magnetic use a magnet to remove screws or metal parts

empty water for later use

remove connectors & let dry

process with your favorite way

_________________________________________________________________

try an experiment. 

find some different types of plastic, wood, wire casings, metal screws & such

make a small batch of highly salted water (table salt + tap or well water)

put bits of plastic, wood, wire casings, metal screws & such into the water

you will see that only the metal screws sink, if you have other items on the bottom simply add more salt.

now..........

try this with water only (no salt) you will find that only some plastics float and everything else sinks to the bottom (leaving a big mess)

i would like to thank the dead sea for giving me this idea LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Sea#Chemistry


HINT:
by adding salt to small amounts of very hot water then diluting into large bucket the salt will dilute faster

EDIT: connectors can be any temperature after smashing and placing into the salinated solution


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

my favorite tool,

http://www.german-hand-tools.com/images/1311-12-200.jpg


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Could you use the super salinenated water to float ashes better after you incenerate ICs?


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

cmiller92 said:


> Could you use the super salinenated water to float ashes better after you incenerate ICs?



try an experiment. let us know what the results are, i have never incinerated to ash before

thank you


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

there is also this method

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=17040


https://www.google.ca/search?q=who+...=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q="Henry+Henry"+sluice



edit: added 2nd link


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks for the info, i separated the ones I could pull the pins out with the ones that need the freeze method. I don't have a drum of them so it shouldn't be that bad. the hard part will be wanting to clean out my cell after running them all thru! it will probably happen. first time cell clean out. gotta start research on the charmin plug


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 2, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> thanks for the info, i separated the ones I could pull the pins out with the ones that need the freeze method. I don't have a drum of them so it shouldn't be that bad. the hard part will be wanting to clean out my cell after running them all thru! it will probably happen. first time cell clean out. gotta start research on the charmin plug



If you use a wad of fiberglass insulation instead of the toilet paper you can filter the concentrated acid. It's slower than filtering diluted acid but would save having to heat the acid and evaporate the water back out.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=16388

If you haven't made your gold stripping cell yet, you might want to check out the micro sized one I made. If you have a lot of material to run, you probably want a bigger one than this but, this has worked for me so far.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=19971

Edit: I see from your first post you already made the stripping cell. The fiberglass plug is still worth checking into though.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

has anyone tied putting there water saturated sulfuric in the freezer & see if the water can be removed as a chunk of ice ???

just wondering since i am now out of my freezer LOL


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 2, 2014)

it's funny you mentioned the micro cell and after I already started I saw that post and then slapped my head. that would be easier. next time I think I'm just going to use my 2 cup Pyrex. I like things that pour easy. I have 2 - 2 cup. 1 - 4 cup and 1 - 1 cup Pyrex. I try and do all my process's in those. I hate cups that cannot pour right and I broke my glass stir rod.

picked up some insulation today for the funnel.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> it's funny you mentioned the micro cell and after I already started I saw that post and then slapped my head. that would be easier. next time I think I'm just going to use my 2 cup Pyrex. I like things that pour easy. I have 2 - 2 cup. 1 - 4 cup and 1 - 1 cup Pyrex. I try and do all my process's in those. I hate cups that cannot pour right and I broke my glass stir rod.
> 
> picked up some insulation today for the funnel.




i find glass stir rods at thrift shops all the time, for 10 cents each i buy them all


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 3, 2014)

speaking of cold on this thread. it's freaking freezing in Houston, tx. this is the coldest I have ever been in this state and I'm from Michigan. this isn't right. I didn't sign up for this! 28 degrees Right now ! in March. can't believe it. should be in the 70's in Houston. global warming my cold arse! I shouldn't see my breath in March in the 77008 zip code. 

sorry, done ranting, I'm sure no one cares


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 15, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> speaking of cold on this thread. it's freaking freezing in Houston, tx. this is the coldest I have ever been in this state and I'm from Michigan. this isn't right. I didn't sign up for this! 28 degrees Right now ! in March. can't believe it. should be in the 70's in Houston. global warming my cold arse! I shouldn't see my breath in March in the 77008 zip code.
> 
> sorry, done ranting, I'm sure no one cares




Oh I care! This is the worst Winter ive ever seen here & ive been here 55 yrs!
You should have seen what temps & snowfall I had to endure here in NW Indiana this yr. All the road salt dumped eating away on my vehicles makes me want to cry!  
Snow piled so high I couldn't see over it. I swear Alaska had a better Winter.............but at least here my bathroom isn't an outhouse like up there. Man its a rough tough bunch up in that State. Ill stick to paying taxes & have longer Springs,Summers, & Falls here tho thank you very much.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 15, 2014)

it's been interesting the past few weeks. we planted tomatoes 3 weeks ago thinking it wasn't going to frost again because some years we don't get a frost at all and certainly not one at the beginning of March. well it did frost, three times after we planted. insane winter for south texas. we should be in the upper 70's now and it's just not happening yet. 

but I shouldn't complain. I'm sure the summer will be very hot and the mosquito's won't be so bad. last year they never died out. this year I have not seen one since December. which is nice.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 15, 2014)

here in the toronto area(canada) we plant our tomatos about mid may LOL

we also don't have an "E" in tomato


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 15, 2014)

we've got two growing seasons here. one now till July and another from September to beginning of December. roughly


----------



## butcher (Mar 16, 2014)

Where I grew up we did not have any toe in our maters, and no poe in our taters. :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, at least you had maters an taters....good one Butcher


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 16, 2014)

We really need a "thumbs up" button around here :idea:


----------



## kurtak (Mar 16, 2014)

We broke the all time record for number of days below zero here I Wisconsin - The previous record was something like 63 or 65 days set back in 1817 (I think that was the year)

we are finally getting temps in the mid 20s to mid 30s --- almost tee shirt weather :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 11, 2014)

Alll this talk of cold making me want to move
Its already hot and humid in southern cal
Dont even want to refine without shade

Has anyone tried the salt on ics 

I will today right after i complete my sluice

Question if i use a sluice into a bucket of water say 2 of the 5 gal with a fish pump to take water and ash from the
Bucket back to the sluice where does the ash go
Does the ash get caught in the sluice and just gets dumped 
I always thought the gold gets stuck im the sluice 
But the gold would never get out of the
Bucket and up the hose back to the sluice

I am definitely missing something 
Dump your ash at top od sluice and ash goes ro bucket maybe

I like bmgolds video of the electrical box i will try today

There are a lot of active posts on ash and ic's soon they will need to be combined

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## rewalston (Apr 11, 2014)

Rob, you put the ash/gold into the sluice box and as the water runs through the box from one end to the other it washes the ash out leaving the gold in the box. All the ash will end up in the water bucket.

Rusty


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks rusty
so that is what that box was I get it now thanks I just finished my BM golds electrical box I'm going to try that

Steyr223 rob


----------

